# Its' Sunday what schwinns did we find this week?  WEEKLEY THREAD



## vintage2wheel (Aug 5, 2012)

It's Sunday what vintage/prewar schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this month???

post some pictures and show us what you got.

Not much for just a drop center rim with a fore brake/cable and lever.


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2012)

I guess I'll start with an ugly but rare Klunker 5.Runs great after I tuned it up,wheel truing,grease ,adjustment of gears.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 5, 2012)

*klunk*

nice klunker you dont see those often


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Shaun, it doesn't by chance have a prewar porkchop like I need for my '37...? 

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Pork chop*






GenuineRides said:


> Hey Shaun, it doesn't by chance have a prewar porkchop like I need for my '37...?
> 
> GenuineRides




It is a pork chop brake none of my bikes have front brakes exept the 
Double curved bar roadster but that's a ND brake


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 5, 2012)

*new ride*

1960 Schwinn Panther III


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 5, 2012)

*Panther*

Cool pick Paul nice bike


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Pork chop*



GenuineRides said:


> Hey Shaun, it doesn't by chance have a prewar porkchop like I need for my '37...?
> 
> GenuineRides




What. Kind of brake are you looking for ???


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Pork chop*



vintage2wheel said:


> It is a pork chop brake none of my bikes have front brakes exept the
> Double curved bar roadster but that's a ND brake




What kind if brake is he looking for ??  I'm
Confused


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 6, 2012)

*prewar*

just a fore drum brake like on your autocycle.  i have heard people also call them porkchop brakes


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 6, 2012)

*thanks for the followup*

I have the Schwinn larger prewar hub, just need the prewar pork chop portion (backing plate with brake shoes).

GenuineRides


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 6, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> I have the Schwinn larger prewar hub, just need the prewar pork chop portion (backing plate with brake shoes).
> 
> GenuineRides[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 7, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> GenuineRides said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Schwinn larger prewar hub, just need the prewar pork chop portion (backing plate with brake shoes).
> ...


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 7, 2012)

*yuuup*

Yep, I need the larger earlier prewar version which has the pivoingt lever extending upward on the upper portion of the porkchop, any condition.  I was hoping Shaun picked one up and was willing to part with it.

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 7, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> Yep, I need the larger earlier prewar version which has the pivoingt lever extending upward on the upper portion of the porkchop, any condition.  I was hoping Shaun picked one up and was willing to part with it.
> 
> GenuineRides




I have a lead on another one and I will help you out. Also I got mine and just put it in the shop 
Let me check mine is the one I need I will let you bud


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 11, 2012)

*Schwinn Panther*

Not Sunday yet but that's what I bought last night from C List. Rusty Schwinn Panther, blue, with front and back racks, and tank.  Complete except for missing horn.


----------

